# Tool Plans On Website



## Gerard (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello to all

On my website you can find a lot of plans for free to make useful tools for your workshop.

http://home.scarlet.be/mini-draaien-frezen

Enjoy  
Gerard


----------



## brav65 (Mar 2, 2015)

Great site thanks for sharing!


----------



## kvt (Mar 2, 2015)

Agree,   Thanks for sharing.   In fact I have been looking for plans for Knurling tool to build for a project I'm working on.   Don't have many tools yet.  
Thanks.


----------



## timvercoe (Mar 2, 2015)

"The Machinist Bed Side reader"  by Guy Lautard is a great source for projects and shop made tooling.   And some great stories too.  Thanks for the post and the link, beautifully made projects and great ideas, would like to make the tool grinder that he shows.........so many projects. 

Tim


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 16, 2015)

Some very nice projects for me to consider to make for my own shop.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenaman (Jan 14, 2017)

nice projects will lock more later


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting, Gerard! I have been using Shopcalc for quite some time, but had difficulty finding it when I got a new computer. I went to look at your site, and bingo! There it was!


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 15, 2017)

Gerard said:


> Hello to all
> 
> On my website you can find a lot of plans for free to make useful tools for your workshop.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Just downloaded Linux64 bit. Runs perfectly on  latest version of Ubuntu BTW. This will come in very useful during projects.


----------



## shootur44 (Feb 17, 2018)

Why are the pictures not viewable ? It is very irritating to try and view a forum and can not view pictures 
Can you PLEASE ADVISE WHY THE PICTURES ARE NOT VIEWABLE ???????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 17, 2018)

shootur44 said:


> Why are the pictures not viewable ? It is very irritating to try and view a forum and can not view pictures
> Can you PLEASE ADVISE WHY THE PICTURES ARE NOT VIEWABLE ???????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I haven't seen any photos in this thread. I also looked at Gérard's website and the photos there are all visible. Can you be a bit more specific about the problem?


----------



## Mystery1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hartelijk bedankt, prachtige Bonelle


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 17, 2018)

shootur44 said:


> Why are the pictures not viewable ? It is very irritating to try and view a forum and can not view pictures
> Can you PLEASE ADVISE WHY THE PICTURES ARE NOT VIEWABLE ???????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Like Terry said, no idea what pictures you are talking about. There are no pictures in this thread, so maybe that is why you can't see them.  Also, keep in mind that this is a friendly forum and asking a question without caps and 7 question marks would be nice.


----------

